# Gonna see the Prez...



## Stephen (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey all.

I'm going to see the President on Monday along with 1999 of my "local" co-supporters. It's a town hall Q&A type thing.

In any case, I figure I have 5 or 6 chances in 2000 to get to ask a question. If you could ask the President any legitimate question, what would it be?

Myself, I think, given the opportunity, I would ask him how I could defend the fact that he's the most liberally spending executive we've had in Washington in a while, and what is plans are for reigning in future non-military related spending.

I'm really curious what you would ask him face-to-face {slur of other BBS removed}. EDIT: I ask that you post legitimate questions to find out more about the candidate, rather than leading, obvious-answers vitriole.

-Stephen


----------



## Jim W (Aug 26, 2004)

My question to President Bush would be:

"Why are you delaying the tightening of our borders?"

There is no conceivable reason why illegals should be pouring across the border day after day, while we are at war.
We don't need troops in Europe. We need troops in Texas and Vermont, etc.
If he's delaying it for the "votes", then he's playing politics with the safety of my children. Not acceptable.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 26, 2004)

Jim W said:
			
		

> I have a very good idea where the "here" would take me.
> 
> My question to President Bush would be:
> 
> ...



Excellent question. I agree that a country that fails to adequately protect its borders is doomed.

-Stpehen


----------



## hammer (Aug 26, 2004)

Here are a few for you to consider.  Sorry if they're not too positive, but I'm less than impressed with how a number of things have been going during Mr. Bush's term in office:

- What are your plans to improve the US's standing and reputation in the world community? (which has gone south for a number of reasons, not just the war in Iraq)

- With the prospect of an extended US military presence in Iraq, do you forsee the need to bring back the military draft? If not, then how do you expect to maintain the necessary troop strength levels? (I'd think that you'll NEVER get a straight answer from this one)


----------



## Stephen (Aug 26, 2004)

hammer said:
			
		

> Here are a few for you to consider.  Sorry if they're not too positive, but I'm less than impressed with how a number of things have been going during Mr. Bush's term in office:
> 
> - What are your plans to improve the US's standing and reputation in the world community? (which has gone south for a number of reasons, not just the war in Iraq)
> 
> - With the prospect of an extended US military presence in Iraq, do you forsee the need to bring back the military draft? If not, then how do you expect to maintain the necessary troop strength levels? (I'd think that you'll NEVER get a straight answer from this one)



I think these are two good and pertinent questions.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's a few I would ask:

"What is your policy on containing the potentially dangerous nuclear weapons programs in North korea, India, and Pakistan?"

"What's your view on ammending the constitution so that citizens that were not born as US citizens could run for president?  ie. Gov. Swartzenegger"

"When are we going to make a true, honest-to-God push for free health care for ALL?"


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 26, 2004)

I have two.

If your daughters had debilitating diseases that could be cured based on scientific research obtained through stem cell research…would your position on this issue change?

Would you send your daughters to Iraq and Afghanistan to fight the war on terror? 

Also...while I agree with you Steven on your point about the other BBS...I don't think it is appropriate. Just MHO.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2004)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> Also...while I agree with you Steven on your point about the other BBS...I don't think it is appropriate. Just MHO.


Perhaps Jaytrek57 is right here. I think the fact that AZ members try to take the high road, even though we may not always agree, is what makes this place unique. Not that it's that big of a deal, but I don't feel the "disclaimer" was even necessary considering that most of the members here routinely show respect for each others' views.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 26, 2004)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> I have two.
> 
> If your daughters had debilitating diseases that could be cured based on scientific research obtained through stem cell research…would your position on this issue change?
> 
> Would you send your daughters to Iraq and Afghanistan to fight the war on terror?



Is there a question?   :blink: 

How about:
Why do you not support stem-cell research? 

What is your plan for ending/wining the war in Iraq and restoring peace?

Asking a hypothetical question will get you a hypothetical answer and both aren't worth a whole lot as far as their bearing on the true situation.

-Stephen


----------



## Stephen (Aug 26, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Jaytrek57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've removed the link and clarified what I meant.

I'm really looking for questions, not insults. Though for the most part a statement like this is not necessary on this board.

-Stephen


----------



## Jim W (Aug 26, 2004)

And I've deleted the line in my reply that referred to the other BBS.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 26, 2004)

I disagree.

Hypothetical questions for me at least can show the true nature of a person. It also shows that people can be more human "gray" in their responses. A hypothetical question (rape/wife) was very influential in the Dukakias/Bush election. 

Just asking about one's plans, intentions about anything "future", is hypothetical. A thousand things could change.

Now...hypothetically speaking...I'm going to play basketball. :wink:


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 26, 2004)

I'd ask W if he'd mind doing Owl's Head for Flags on the 48.  :lol:    Seriously  I'd ask him the stem-cell question because of the potential benefit to many afflicted with MS, Alzhiemers, Cancer.    Just think of all the millions of people you could aid.


----------



## noreaster (Aug 27, 2004)

According to an online poll on the TIME Europe website with 700,000 responses, 86.9% believe  the US is overwhelmingly the most dangerous country  on the planet.  Iraq and North Korea were the second and third most dangerous countries. 

Over half of Europeans think that Israel presents the biggest threat to world peace according to a controversial poll requested by the European Commission. According to the same survey, Europeans believe the United States contributes the most to world instability along with Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq and North Korea.

My question to the President Bush would be:

What steps need to be taken to change the overwhelming negative perception in Europe  that the United States is a threat to world peace?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 27, 2004)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> "When are we going to make a true, honest-to-God push for free health care for ALL?"



How about affordable health care for all citizens based on income...


----------



## pedxing (Aug 27, 2004)

The health care payment issue hits home.  I just started a new job, handling psychiatric emergencies and admissions for a general hospital.  Half the job is dealing with all the complexities of the patient's insurance (or lack of insurance) and almost all I need to learn to do a good job is tied in with mastering the complexities of 30+ insurance plans (what they cover, which hospitals have which contracts with them, etc.).

My questions would be:

1)  Why is the Republican Party dropping the balanced budget amendment?
2)  Is the massive debt build up a good thing?  Do you want to economically cripple the federal government?
3)  What do we need to do to eliminate our vulnerabilities to terrorism at home?
4)  What are we doing to counter the ideology of AL-Qeda and other radical Islamists, to win support for values held by Americans and moderate Moslems, and shape an attractive global alternative to the Islamic fundamentalist approach?
5)  What to we need to do to strengthen open governments around the world, and make it politically, socially and economically possible for them to get at the roots of terrorist Islamism.
6)  How much has the war in Iraq distracted from winning the struggle in Afghanistan, nabbing the gathering Taliban and Al-Qeda forces in the Afghanistan area and achieving 3, 4 and 5?


----------



## pedxing (Aug 27, 2004)

What would it be like if we managed to rid the world of hypothetical questions?


----------



## Stephen (Aug 31, 2004)

*Mass. Gov. Mitt Romney, Pres. Bush and NH Gov. Craig Benson*





*Me with the First Lady*





*A popular woman*





*Close up*





*Here come da gov! Here come da gov!*


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 31, 2004)

Stephen - heard some sound bites on the radio yesterday and was surprised to hear Mitt introduce W instead of Benson.  Didn't realize Mass had formally annexed Nashua.......like the pics - any commentary on the event?


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> *Me with the First Lady*



I bet I know what you're saying here: "Hey, Laura! Go check out AlpineZone.com"!  :lol:


----------



## Stephen (Aug 31, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Stephen - heard some sound bites on the radio yesterday and was surprised to hear Mitt introduce W instead of Benson.  Didn't realize Mass had formally annexed Nashua.......like the pics - any commentary on the event?



Benson did a warm-up speech prior to the three of them coming out together.

I'll put my commentary up later... I have too much work to catch up on from my "vacation" day. 

-Stephen


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 1, 2004)

Stephen,

Did you have a good time?  Based on the expirence, would you consider the opportunity to be a party delgate in future presidential elections?  

Not to be nosey, but having spoken with other people, it's how they catch the election process bug...

Did Gov. Benson get a standing ovation when he came out?


----------



## Stephen (Sep 1, 2004)

I would certainly consider being a delegate, and even running, if time and $$$ allow. It's not so much about the bug as the convictions.

Benson got a standing O when he first came out, and when he announced that NH ended in the Black by $9mil.

I had a great time. I think Bush will destroy Kerry in the debates. Bush's poise and direct answers even in the face of hostile questions ("Since Ariel Sharon is a terrorist and a muderer of Palistinians, what will you do to bring him to justice?") leads me to belive that his conviction and passion will outflank Kerry completely.

-Stephen


----------

